# My very big assembly table.



## MadBeaver (Jan 21, 2010)

Today I got back to my workshop as I need to do a Water Bed frame for a friend that couldn't cut up the sheets for this project. My table is five feet square, with a calls under the sheet I could cut them down to size easily for my table saw. 
The sheet goods finish where 16 inches wide & over 6 feet long per piece. This is no bench as you would see at some woodworker shop. This table is use for this type of project or if I need to strip down so piece of furniture.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like a good sturdy table alright. Good job.


----------

